# The Armageddon Omnibus



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Black Library just put out the Armageddon print on demand Omnibus. The Black Templars novels are in one format. Looks awesome. Already ordered. 



http://www.blacklibrary.com/Exclusive-Products/armageddon-omnibus.html


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Not the most interesting cover art I have seen, but I still want it!


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

I have not heard great things about the author's work, but i think i'll go ahead and get this just because hello! Black freaking Templars!


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Isn't this the story that was covered in Helsreach?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> Isn't this the story that was covered in Helsreach?


No.

Helreach was *a* battle arena in the 3rd Armageddon War, but these stories are older and of different parts of the War than Mr.Bowden's contribution.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Do they cover the other wars of Armageddon?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> Do they cover the other wars of Armageddon?


No. It's about one of the BT Crusades in the 3rd War.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah, is there any coverage of the first Armageddon war? With the Grey Knights vs World Eaters.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> Ah, is there any coverage of the first Armageddon war? With the Grey Knights vs World Eaters.


Nope- nor the 2nd War either.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah damb it, Orks are really not that interesting. Know if this omnibus is any good?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

raider1987 said:


> Ah damb it, Orks are really not that interesting. Know if this omnibus is any good?


Sadly you now know pretty much all I know.


----------



## Worldkiller (Jun 16, 2010)

raider1987 said:


> Ah damb it, Orks are really not that interesting. Know if this omnibus is any good?


You could probably do an amazon search for the individual books contained in the omnibus.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I've read Crusade and Conquest of Armageddon and I think The Relic; they are alright if not a tad boorish at times. Brother Jarolds parts are the ones I found myself looking forward to the most, and you'll know why in the latter half of _Conquest of Armageddon_.


----------



## pb100 (Sep 11, 2010)

I didn't like Conquest for Armageddon. I had trouble getting through it. It's a shame the BT don't get more coverage, they're one of the more interesting SM chapters. Between them being larger then the standard Codex chapter and there religious fervor I fell like there is a lot of potential for them.


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

As BT fan I would say no. J. Green is not the best BL writer out there.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

Friend has these novels and instead of letting me to read them, he threw them away. He said they are total waste of time. Just so because Helsreach was good novel, dont expect other author's work to be equal. 

If you need good print-on demand books, order Gothic War which number 1 space battles book that BL has printed or Space Marine which has somewhat legendary status.


----------

